# My boy Tanks PED.



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=164882&gens=7

let me know what yall think i some throwin knuckles an paddington in there just wanted to see some of yalls input


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

He's a great looking dog, but out of curiosity, what's with the massive chain?


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good. My girl has some Throwin Knuckles as well.

Howd you get them to let you post your ped? I've been after them for quite a while with no luck.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There are quite a few nice looking Bully's in his ped.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i see several that Dre Dogg has in his ped as well


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

NYBlueNose said:


> He's a great looking dog, but out of curiosity, what's with the massive chain?


thanx the chaain is not that big an all the small skinny ones he tangles up real bad an make its tight around his collar he moves on that chain still like its not even hooked to him


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

PRSweetKandi said:


> Looks pretty good. My girl has some Throwin Knuckles as well.
> 
> Howd you get them to let you post your ped? I've been after them for quite a while with no luck.


yea i like throwing knuckels hes a great dog..and on the site u just register on the site then after u register u click add dog it will be to your left..an then u can create the pedigree..the good thing is if some of your dogs ancestors are already added on the site it will basically put together the ped. for you thats what it did with mine


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i need to put Dres up on there.. bullybreedresource is shutting down


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful pup!!!  Nice PED


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Adison said:


> yea i like throwing knuckels hes a great dog..and on the site u just register on the site then after u register u click add dog it will be to your left..an then u can create the pedigree..the good thing is if some of your dogs ancestors are already added on the site it will basically put together the ped. for you thats what it did with mine


thanks so much. guess i was on the wrong site. i got it now


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

no problem glad i could help


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Dont really care about the dogs past 4 gens back, unless being line bred or inbred. Otherwise, its an outcross with edge and edge. You also have a nice strand of Gotti as well.

Dog in your ped thats my favorite is Bane

Nice pedigree!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Kandi and your dog have a string of the same on the top of their ped, but what sucks is her dam's dam is a lot of unknown ghosts that I would like to see.... I guess it will always be unknown (which I'm prettty sure that's whose genes she is taking after lol) Wish I would have known about bullypedia before I got her. lol

Here's her ped

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Your dog would be considered 70 edge, 15 gotti, and 15 Gaff

Keeno and taboo are both 50/50 edge and gotti. What so wonderful about your pedigree, is you actually have a good mixture of different blood lines. Just by the looks of Sandy you can see the heavy gaff look. Through Sandy's ghosts it all consist of old school Gaff/Staff, and APBT. Its not just no random apbt though its this guy:










GOING LIGHT BARNEY (8XW-1XL)
He will show up 5+ times through out sandys pedigree.

As for now it still an outcross, so just pay attention to 4-5 gens.

You have a real nice dog


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

SMiGGs said:


> Dont really care about the dogs past 4 gens back, unless being line bred or inbred. Otherwise, its an outcross with edge and edge. You also have a nice strand of Gotti as well.
> 
> Dog in your ped thats my favorite is Bane
> 
> Nice pedigree!


thx yea bane is a straight beast


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

so what would u consider tank based on his ped. his dad is johnson's america ace is his dad 100% RE off of (stormtrooper's soldie boy x stormtrooper's porkchop)


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

80% edge 20% Gotti


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

thk you heres another pic


----------

